# Satoh S650G 1974



## LucTractor

Hi,

I have a tractor Satoh S650G and what I'm trying to do is to change (I think) one of the valve for the intake. When I remove the valve cover I've notice one of the connecting rod was off it's seat. I've put in back in place and when I start the tractor I could hear the valve sticking and them eventualy the rod came off. I've check the compression and I have good compression on 3 cylinders but nothing for the one with the sticky valve. One how hard is it to change it and where can I get one.

Thanks,


----------

